# Adopt a Rescued King Pigeon or Dove



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue has grown in foster capacity and is already full with over 70 Pigeons and Doves. We need your help. Can anyone make room for a King Pigeon or two or doves in your aviary? If you know of anyone that maybe interested to adopt, please forward them this note.

King Pigeons, rescued from Bay Area animal shelters, make great pets. They're sweet, smart, calm & full of personality but, because people aren't aware of them, they often can't find good homes. Kings are bred to be eaten ("squab") but some escape or are set free from live food markets. They can't survive in the wild (hawks, dogs, cars, people) and the lucky ones end up in the shelter. But MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove Rescue is at the limit for fosters which means the new birds that arrive each week are facing the possibility of euthanasia.

If you or someone you know could help some of these beautiful, sweet, mellow birds, please send a mail to me for more information.

MickaCoo adoption fee is $10 per bird, plus shipping cost unless in the SF bay area. For more info, read about King Pigeon rescue at http://www.rescuereport.org/ or visit MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue at http://www.mickacoo.org/ 

Cheryl
A MickaCoo Volunteer
Email Direct [email protected]


----------

